# Sock question - Sweet Tomato Heel



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

Good morning to my yarn addict friends!

I'm on my second sock using Eric's pattern, but I want to experiment with other heels to see what I like best. I must say, Eric's pattern is GREAT - I've never knitted a sock before, but I was able to pick up the yarn and 9" circ, and dive right in.

Has anyone used the Sweet Tomato Heel by Cat Bordhi, and if so, what do you think?

Here is a video tutorial:





Have a great day!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

I used it on the only pair of socks I've ever made. Found it to be easy to use and came out fine!


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

I did not like it, I used three wedges and it was too much, but I did not know how to do a 1/2 wedge. I think I want to try the fish lips heels, look easy and good.
http://www.youtube.com/user/SoxTherapist


----------



## catcknitting (Jul 14, 2013)

I have always been scared of socks, but this looks like something even I could do.


----------



## Knitophile (Oct 22, 2012)

Anything Cat Bordhi comes up with is worth trying out at least once. You will always learn something. I haven't tried the Sweet Tomato Heel yet but I have tried the sock in her book Personal Footprints. See 



Even though I only did it once and have done the next few socks in a classic sock pattern, knitting the Personal Footprint Socks was still an interesting experience. I would encourage every sock knitter to try it at least once. Cat Bordhi definitely has no problem thinking outside of the box!


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

SweetPandora said:


> Good morning to my yarn addict friends!
> 
> I'm on my second sock using Eric's pattern, but I want to experiment with other heels to see what I like best. I must say, Eric's pattern is GREAT - I've never knitted a sock before, but I was able to pick up the yarn and 9" circ, and dive right in.
> 
> ...


I have used Cat's Sweet Tomato Heel and am not real fond of it. Tried it the first time and did not love it... so tried it a second time and still did not fall in love. 
I have tried lots of heels over the time I have been knitting socks (about 18 months) .. wrap and turn short row - often left holes ... no wrap, just turn short row heel - sometimes left holes ... Fleegle Heel with the gusset and similar the Faux Heel Flap heel - both have gussets, but the beauty is you can do the slip stitch heel to add a bit a extra denseness to the hell for cushioning/reinforcement... as well as the Cat's SWT Heel. - because of being done in 3 sections it seemed to take forever ...or at least 3 times as long...just my perception, I am sure.
However...I have now fallen in love... with the Fish Lips Kiss Heel.
It is more than just directions for knitting the heel. It is a little booklet on how to draw up a template for making socks that fit every time...and this wonderful heel. It is a pattern available from Ravelry for $1.00 US.. It is well worth that and much more (hope the author does not see that part of this post...and raise her price)
It is a smooth no wrap short row heel, leaves NO holes, and is really easy to do. No counting, no confusion. Love, love, love it.
Jane


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Yarn Happy said:


> I did not like it, I used three wedges and it was too much, but I did not know how to do a 1/2 wedge. I think I want to try the fish lips heels, look easy and good.
> http://www.youtube.com/user/SoxTherapist


I love both the Sweet Tomato and the Fish Lips Kissing heels, although I did revise the STH by incorporating the twin stitch method of short rowing from the FLK heel instead of the original method Cat has in her pattern. Using twin stitches took the drudgery out of having to count and keep track of where I am at.

You can do half a wedge of the STH by simply stopping when you have completed 1/2 the stitches you did on the previous row and then following the directions to finish the wedge and complete the rounds.

You might try the FLK heel method Soxtherapist has come up with, if for nothing else - her sock template - excellent instructions for the perfect heel placement which, of course, is key for a perfect fitting sock - you can use the template for placement of the STH as well as a regular short row heel.

Both the STH and FLK are easy and excellent fitting heels without the need for a gusset, heel flap, and best of all - no picking up stitches!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

JTM said:


> I have used Cat's Sweet Tomato Heel and am not real fond of it. Tried it the first time and did not love it... so tried it a second time and still did not fall in love.
> I have tried lots of heels over the time I have been knitting socks (about 18 months) .. wrap and turn short row - often left holes ... no wrap, just turn short row heel - sometimes left holes ... Fleegle Heel with the gusset and similar the Faux Heel Flap heel - both have gussets, but the beauty is you can do the slip stitch heel to add a bit a extra denseness to the hell for cushioning/reinforcement... as well as the Cat's SWT Heel. - because of being done in 3 sections it seemed to take forever ...or at least 3 times as long...just my perception, I am sure.
> However...I have now fallen in love... with the Fish Lips Kiss Heel.
> It is more than just directions for knitting the heel. It is a little booklet on how to draw up a template for making socks that fit every time...and this wonderful heel. It is a pattern available from Ravelry for $1.00 US.. It is well worth that and much more (hope the author does not see that part of this post...and raise her price)
> ...


Great minds think alike Jane!!!
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

Here's another vote for Fish Lips Kiss heel. You can just skip directly to the heel pattern in her instructions (pattern is $1.00 on Ravelry) and you can do the whole thing right on your 9inch needle, or you can move it off onto dpns or magic loop and work it there - dealer's choice. I've done it both ways, several times, and like to move the heel stitches off onto a long circ and do it that way. I find it easier to see, and easier to move the stitches around without dealing with the circular "join point". It's a nice looking, great fitting heel.

I've done Sweet Tomato Heel and did not like it as much, as someone else stated it seems to take a very long time to complete all 3 wedges.


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

Thank you so much for your opinions and suggestions. This is why I LOVE this site so much. 

I can't wait to finish my second "Eric" sock so I can try some different patterns to see which I like best. I wasn't sure I would like knitting socks, but I love it. Good thing I have a great source for beautiful, hand dyed yarns 

Have a great day!


----------



## Knitophile (Oct 22, 2012)

mopgenorth said:


> I love both the Sweet Tomato and the Fish Lips Kissing heels, although I did revise the STH by incorporating the twin stitch method of short rowing from the FLK heel instead of the original method Cat has in her pattern. Using twin stitches took the drudgery out of having to count and keep track of where I am at.
> 
> You can do half a wedge of the STH by simply stopping when you have completed 1/2 the stitches you did on the previous row and then following the directions to finish the wedge and complete the rounds.
> 
> ...


I will be saving this for when I get around to trying the Sweet Tomato Heel! Thanks for the insight.


----------



## speni (Nov 9, 2012)

where can i find erics 9" sock pattern please


----------



## nrskrachet (Jun 7, 2013)

Fish Lips Kiss Heel beats SWT heel in my opinion, although it is fun to try out different techniques.


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

speni said:


> where can i find erics 9" sock pattern please


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-188670-1.html


----------



## olepjms (Aug 21, 2013)

I have used the Sweet Tomato Heel and it is great! Just be sure to slip the first stitch each row or you will have holes.


----------



## speni (Nov 9, 2012)

thankyou yarn happy


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I need to try this.



nrskrachet said:


> Fish Lips Kiss Heel beats SWT heel in my opinion, although it is fun to try out different techniques.


----------



## mybelle58 (Apr 8, 2013)

Fleegle heel is my favorite. I have tried both sweet tomato and fish lips but keep going back to Fleegle. Free instructions on Ravelry.


----------



## Bitsee (Mar 11, 2013)

SweetPandora said:


> Good morning to my yarn addict friends!
> 
> I'm on my second sock using Eric's pattern, but I want to experiment with other heels to see what I like best. I must say, Eric's pattern is GREAT - I've never knitted a sock before, but I was able to pick up the yarn and 9" circ, and dive right in.
> Has anyone used the Sweet Tomato Heel by Cat Bordhi, and if so, what do you think?
> ...


The sweet Tomato heel is my go to heel. I knit toe up socks so this heel is perfect and about the easiest heel to do even in top down socks. Try it on a swatch of scrap yarn before you tackle your socks. Once you get the process down using a swatch, then move on to the socks.


----------



## Lakenana (Aug 26, 2012)

On my first pair of socks I used the flap heel on one sock, and the Sweet tomato heel on the second. I found the STH to be narrower in the ankle area from front to heel. However, it is smooth.


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

I'm doing both socks the same this time - Eric's pattern - but for my next pair I'm going to try different patterns for the heel. 

I ordered a 9" size 6 needle to try Amy's pattern, too. I like the idea of using a heavier weight yarn. 

I truly didn't think I would be able to knit socks, or that I would like them so much!


----------



## pommom2 (Jul 9, 2012)

I also tried the sweet tomato heel once and liked it except the full 3 wedges were too much. Will try again with 2 1/2.
Downloaded the FLK pattern and it looks interesting but what do you do when you don't have a template of the foot? I knit a lot of socks for other people I don't see often and can't get templates of everyone's foot that I make socks for.


----------



## Hilda (Apr 23, 2011)

I have never had a problem with the "OLD" fashion heel. Making a 2" heel flap on half the stitches and slipping the first stitch of each row. I don't wrap and turn for the short rows. My pattern calls for the first stitch to be slipped on the return row for the short rows. I never have holes. It is easy to pick up the gusset stitches on the side of the heel flap because the first stitches of the row were slipped. I knit my socks on 9"-- #1 needles. One of the tricks of a good fitting sock is to make sure the heel is deep enough and, of course, the foot long enough.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I am so happy that you took the plunge and decided to give sock knitting a go! I have only been knitting socks for about four months, but have tried lots of patterns, different heels, toes and stitches for my socks. I haven't tried the tomato heel yet, so can't give you advice on that particular one. Sounds as if everyone has their own personal favorites.

Have been doing remodeling work on my house and have had power tools and paintbrushes in my hands lately instead of knitting needles.... Your post reminds me that I have to order some of that gorgeous pink DK that you listed this week!!! Off to do just that! 

Thank you for your gorgeous sock yarns (and ALL your yarns) that make my socks prettier than ever!

Where do you buy good sock yarn in pretty colors?!?!?!?! Giggle, giggle. Can't wait to see your first pair!!


EDIT: Just ordered three skeins of the "Amy" pink DK.... thanks for making it especially for me!!!!  :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I love the Sweet Tomato Heel and I have also just copied Sockitome's (Eric's) pattern and was wondering the same thing.. if I could use Cat's heel in place of the flap heel.. I think it would work out great.. I have not done the fish lips heel and will go look at that now


----------



## Knitophile (Oct 22, 2012)

There is always another sock heel to try out. See this one from Jeny Staiman: http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEff11/PATTdoubleheelix.php
-also available in other languages on Ravelry:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/double-heelix
I always like to try something new. However, like Hilda, I like the old-fashioned heel that she describes except I am not a great fan of slipping the first stitch in a row no matter what I am knitting; this is one context where I don't slip the first stitch. However, each to their own.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I love the Sweet Tomato Heel and I have also just copied Sockitome's (Eric's) pattern and was wondering the same thing.. if I could use Cat's heel in place of the flap heel.. I think it would work out great.. I have not done the fish lips heel and will go look at that now


you absolutely can use any heel you want - just remember not to do the gusset increases - simply knit to where you want the heel to start and go from there.


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

I know I sound like a goofball, but I am totally in love with hand knitted socks! I couldn't believe how great they feel on my feet. 

I thought I might suffer from second sock syndrome, too, but not so far. I started the second one immediately upon sewing up the toe of the first. I'm half way done with the heel flap. Is it wrong of me to be happy that it's too cold and wet outside for me to help my DH with the body work on his truck, which meand I might be able to finish my second sock today? 

Amy - I'm off to package and ship your order. It SHOULD make the pick up today. Thank you from the bottom of my heart - I"m SO glad you love the Amy Pink. I think some sock weight in that shade is going into the dye bath later today. 

Have a great day


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

Haven't tried socks before, heels frighten me. These don't!!!


----------



## katkarma (Apr 20, 2011)

I have done lots of socks with the Sweet Tomato Heel, my foot takes 2.5 wedges and its so very fast. My favorite method has always been toe-up socks two at a time, but with all the posts on 12" needle socks, the last three pairs I've made using the 12" needles (well, mine are actually 11" HiyaHiyas)!! 

I made the first pair with "Eric's" sock method, top down, when I got to the heel I just couldn't make myself do a flap. I HATE, HATE the look of a heel flap and am so glad we have lots of alternatives now!!! So I put the Sweet Tomato Heel on them. It works the same toe up or top down. I just made my first wedge smaller than the second two when I went top down.

I am now working through a pair with the FishLipsKiss Heel. I've had to rip back 3 times on the heel and changed to my longer cord as the 11" was too cumbersome. I also had knee surgery last Tuesday and still in quite a bit of pain, so that was probably some of the problem, but the heel looks good now and I'm working ribbing up the leg.....just hate doing two socks separately.....old habits don't break easily.

I've also done a lot of the Fleegle Heel socks....love that method too and there's no repositioning of sitches for the heel like there is with the Sweet Tomato....hard to do if you are doing a pair at a time!!!

Have at it....so nice to have so many options for creating wonderful socks!!!!

Noreen


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

speni said:


> where can i find erics 9" sock pattern please


Search above.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

speni said:


> where can i find erics 9" sock pattern please


Right here on KP and free... A wonderful tutorial/pattern for knitting socks!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-188670-1.html


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

pommom2 said:


> I also tried the sweet tomato heel once and liked it except the full 3 wedges were too much. Will try again with 2 1/2.
> Downloaded the FLK pattern and it looks interesting but what do you do when you don't have a template of the foot? I knit a lot of socks for other people I don't see often and can't get templates of everyone's foot that I make socks for.


Just knit any sock pattern...then when you get to the heel portion follow FLK heel and when you have finished the heel turn...and the 1" above that start (or continue from the instep) any pattern you would like on the leg.
Jane


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

I have used it a couple of times. I made 2 1/2 wedges and it fit just fine. I did find it much easier using magic loop because all your heel stitches are on one needle, vs dpn where heel stitches were divided on two needles.


----------

